# grrrrrrrrr



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, have you ever felt like you can do nothing right:blink: my husband has been constantly picking on me for EVERYTHING I do or say:smpullhair: I'm going crazy:wacko1::HistericalSmiley: seriously he might wake up tomorrow morning with duck tape on his mouth :supacool::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh Paula - I really think guys get into 'moods' likewomen do and this is when we see this type of behavior. I think Duct Tape is a GREAT resource for you to keep on hand for times like this! Maybe you can get a nice color that compliments his eyes more than steel gray - I have seen some GREAT colors of duct tape at Target


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh Paula - I really think guys get into 'moods' likewomen do and this is when we see this type of behavior. I think Duct Tape is a GREAT resource for you to keep on hand for times like this! Maybe you can get a nice color that compliments his eyes more than steel gray - I have seen some GREAT colors of duct tape at Target


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: headed for Target:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*get all the time*

That plus MUMBLING UNDER HIS BREATH! I tell him he is getting old and he gets angrier :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

My DH is a SLACKER and I am proactive you go figure:blink: he says that I am a pain in the you know where when I want something done. :smpullhair: I just HATE to repeat the same thing each day :aktion033::smstarz:


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

At least he will be allowed to be there tomorrow to wake up. You could have decided to put him out.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh, have you ever felt like you can do nothing right:blink: my husband has been constantly picking on me for EVERYTHING I do or say:smpullhair: I'm going crazy:wacko1::HistericalSmiley: seriously he might wake up tomorrow morning with duck tape on his mouth :supacool::HistericalSmiley:


I hope you will take a picture :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Since you cannot do anything right go on strike,and let him live in world.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh Paula - I really think guys get into 'moods' likewomen do and this is when we see this type of behavior. I think Duct Tape is a GREAT resource for you to keep on hand for times like this! Maybe you can get a nice color that compliments his eyes more than steel gray - I have seen some GREAT colors of duct tape at Target


I think you should get a couple of colors for the holidays so that he can look very festvie for the holdiays. :biggrin:



Deborah said:


> Since you cannot do anything right go on strike,and let him live in world.


 
I would be going on strike and he can take care of himself and fend for himself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maltbabe said:


> That plus MUMBLING UNDER HIS BREATH! I tell him he is getting old and he gets angrier :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> My DH is a SLACKER and I am proactive you go figure:blink: *he says that I am a pain in the you know where when I want something done. :smpullhair: I just HATE to repeat the same thing each day :aktion033::smstarz:*




Wait a minute. Is my DH a bigamist??? Who lives in another state? And is married to YOU, Paula?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I thought he came home last weekend with a suntan. Who'd a thunk it?:smrofl:


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so happy I clicked on this thread! It has been one of those nights around here also and I needed a good chuckle. Duct tape, now there's a thought!!:thmbup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pass the duck tape when you're done with it please LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Pass the duck tape when you're done with it please LOL


Then send it to me!
Allthough it may get stuck on his goatee! :w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I say duck tape him!!:HistericalSmiley: Wish I would of thought of that about a week ago. My DH is always outside after work fixing jetskis not two weeks ago:angry: He was inside just driving me crazy :wacko1:. He would not shut up:blush:
Then right after that he got sick.. I don't know about the rest of you but when my DH gets sick you would think his on his death bed. :w00t: Now everthing is back to normal. I think I'm going to steel some of his duck tape just in case.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladies I think we all need the Warehouse size stock of duct tape that they sell at places like Costco. So useful AND a good deal. :thumbsup: Let the taping begin.:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww. Now you know why I was so happy when my Steve went back to work after his surgery. I told him I was off-duty!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

you ladies are having so much fun here! I'm going to file this away for future reference :yes:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deborah said:


> Since you cannot do anything right go on strike,and let him live in world.


:smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just remember it may be fun putting duct tape on him,it'll be even more fun pulling it off... RIIIIPPPPP!!!! OUCH!!!!
Spoken like an old married lady huh?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: headed for Target:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
Might as well make it pink,only real men wear pink!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh you girls are a riot.:smrofl:...trust me I have wanted to do this too...

I think when ever our DH gets us upset we should say :hysteric:
I AM GETTING THE DUCT TAPE....lol..under our breaths of course...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey!!!!!!! can you please pass that duct tape on to me. I really needed it this morning too. My hubby was a pain and had to be especially nice the rest of the day to make up for it. He is still hearing about it now!!!!!!! LOL ok, I think I hear him saying please pass him the duct tape now :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have anyone to use the duct tape on. So, you ladies be sure to take plenty of pictures so that I can enjoy it too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL - It looks like some of you ladies have run across my ex! Or at least his twin!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula you can say any dumb thing to a dog and the dog will
look at you as if to say WOW..your right ,i never would have thought of that ...
men are the same world over ,i feel your pain oxoxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry-made a mistake.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep! Absolutely!:smilie_tischkante: I love my DH, and he is a wonderful man, but he is a teeny bit spoiled...:HistericalSmiley:
I'm not perfect, either, and I thank the Lord that he has put up with me all these years.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Ladies I think we all need the Warehouse size stock of duct tape that they sell at places like Costco. So useful AND a good deal. :thumbsup: Let the taping begin.:chili:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, remember the cartoon I posted about "cleaning the toilet w/his toothbrush?" 
Just don't kiss him good-night afterward!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, remember the cartoon I posted about "cleaning the toilet w/his toothbrush?"
> Just don't kiss him good-night afterward!:HistericalSmiley:


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, remember the cartoon I posted about "cleaning the toilet w/his toothbrush?"
> Just don't kiss him good-night afterward!:HistericalSmiley:


I did this to my ex-husband once. He was/is the kind of guy that knows EVERYTHING and you cannot win an argument with him. One night I'd had all I could stand, so I cleaned the toilet with his toothbrush and put it back in its holder. I still get goosebumps when I think about the thrill of seeing him brush his teeth the next morning. :innocent:

By the way, when I told my divorce lawyer what I had done, he thought it was hilarious! And my friends are still talking about it 12 years later!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Green444 said:


> At least he will be allowed to be there tomorrow to wake up. You could have decided to put him out.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Girls...are you all aware they make pink duct tape now!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> I did this to my ex-husband once. He was/is the kind of guy that knows EVERYTHING and you cannot win an argument with him. One night I'd had all I could stand, so I cleaned the toilet with his toothbrush and put it back in its holder. I still get goosebumps when I think about the thrill of seeing him brush his teeth the next morning. :innocent:
> 
> By the way, when I told my divorce lawyer what I had done, he thought it was hilarious! And my friends are still talking about it 12 years later!


 
:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Girls...are you all aware they make pink duct tape now!!!


 
I got it, I'll wash his underwear with a red towel in hot water:HistericalSmiley: then I'll buy pink duct tape to match his pink underwear:aktion033::HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


Matilda's mommy said:


> I got it, I'll wash his underwear with a red towel in hot water:HistericalSmiley: then I'll buy pink duct tape to match his pink underwear:aktion033::HistericalSmiley::chili:


:innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, remember the cartoon I posted about "cleaning the toilet w/his toothbrush?"
> Just don't kiss him good-night afterward!:HistericalSmiley:



:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I got it, I'll wash his underwear with a red towel in hot water:HistericalSmiley: then I'll buy pink duct tape to match his pink underwear:aktion033::HistericalSmiley::chili:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dear sweet Paula....welcome to my world. I haven't done anything right in the last 25 years. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love all these ideas!!!! Paula - hang in there this too shall pass!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> My dear sweet Paula....welcome to my world. I haven't done anything right in the last 25 years. :smilie_tischkante:


 LMAO:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

